# ***OFFICIAL*** Tyson Griffin vs Takanori Gomi Pre/Post Fight



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Tyson Griffin fighting Takanori 'Fireball Kid' Gomi at UFC on Versus 2 in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

This os going to be an awesome fight. I love watching Tyson fight and I really hope the Gomi of old shows up and not the one that fought Florian. I do not think that was the same Gomi.


----------



## Tyson2011 (Jan 12, 2009)

griffin takes it by gnp in the 2nd?


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

This fight is so dead even. both guys got solid Wrestling and decent striking . i just pick Gomi cause i want him to win .


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im taking Griffin via UD..


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

^ I agree with you


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am taking Griffin. I think that he is stronger, faster, and has the better wrestling. I would also say that his boxing is a bit tighter than Gomi's is.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Griffin by UD.

Would be nice if Gomi got back on track, but I don't see it happening here.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

It's sad, but I don't think Gomi can pull this one off.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

gomi you little fucker, you better win! 

he says he has gone back to how he was against kawajiri. it better be true.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

We get Jones vs Vlad and Munoz vs Okami but this fight will be FOTN but a huge Griffin fan so gotta go with Tyson but this will be a heck of a fight


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Really only one result for this fight, a Griffin UD.

Tyson is such a solid fighter with a good chin, it really makes it difficult to stop him, and he's got just enough offensive tools with his wrestling and crisp boxing to win fights without finishing them. He lacks real submission skills and power, so Gomi will stay alive, but Gomi will be hard-pressed to mount an attack of his own.

Really a shame about Gomi too, the guy is still relatively young, but he appears to be completely passed it. The guy was special in his hey day, a legitmate two-fisted striker with good takedowns. However those days seem to be long gone now. I'd LOVE to be wrong though, and every fight that passes I'm still deep within hoping to see a performance that reminds everyone why at one point, Gomi was regarded as the best LW in the world.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow that was quick, he went down face first like a cartoon character :thumb02:


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh snap. Gomi looked great.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

holy shit


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

THAT WAS OUTSTANDING 
Nice KO^^


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Holy shit- that was a shot. Gomi has arrived on the UFC map. Great win for him. SWEET!!! :thumb02:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

BOOM!!!


Wrestlers, wrestle!


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

AWESOME

Odd reaction there from Griffin though, not behaviour wise.. just body wise, some crazy shiz right there.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow Gomi hasn't lost any of that power that's for sure.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Gomi Is Back!!! ******* Aye


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

i think the old Gomi is back. One hell of a right hook.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

No complaint for a premature stoppage here, he didn't even move his arms getting punched in the face, was old COLD.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Mutha of God! DAMN! that was a crazy punch


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

That didn't go the way I thought it would

Interpreter did a great job anyway.


----------



## ufc4life (Jul 14, 2008)

wow that was awsome :thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Excellent KO!!! You can tell he was going for that KO from the beginning with the hard shots he was throwing. I agree with the stoppage too. 

I feel bad for Griffin. I thought he was on his way to the belt and has dropped off. He will be back though. Man, his face dragged on the canvass after that KO. Ouch!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Why did Tyson not try to take him down at all? He was asking to get put to sleep.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

the way he torked his upper body in that punch, was just amazing. 

Griffins body was screwed but he looked like he's brain was still working fine, how weird!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

As has been said, unbelievable shot from Gomi. You had to see it in super slow motion to actually catch the connection, it was that quick. Glad to see him pick up an impressive win... the look on his face when his hand was raised really makes you appreciate what fighting means to these guys.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Gyser said:


> the way he torked his upper body in that punch, was just amazing.
> 
> Griffins body was screwed but he looked like he's brain was still working fine, how weird!


This, that torque was amazing, haven't seen a punch like that since Paul Daley's left hook on Hazelett.


----------



## KittenStrangler (Mar 26, 2010)

What the **** is wrong with Tyson Griffin? Acting like a child. Used to be a fan, no more.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Gyser said:


> the way he torked his upper body in that punch, was just amazing.
> 
> Griffins body was screwed but he looked like he's brain was still working fine, how weird!


Awful feeling, you´re still conscious but your limbs are not responding... been there and it sucks!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Glad to see the fireball kid back to knocking people out.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

ko griffin, i hope gomi can keep this up


----------



## Żołdak (Jul 10, 2010)

GOOOOOOOOOMMMMMIIIIIII 

Kick ass.

Tyson Griffin is a douche.


----------



## daeyeth (Nov 19, 2009)

DA FIREBALL KID IS BAAAAAACK!!!



AmdM said:


> Awful feeling, you´re still conscious but your limbs are not responding... been there and it sucks!


Very interesting insight, thanks for that. That makes a lot of sense now why fighters always protest. It's one thing if you're conscious, it's another thing if you're conscious with no control over your body.

Also, wtf Griffin, at least acknowledge Gomi instead of pouting like a kid


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

What a punch from Gomi.

Justified stoppage in my opinion. I agree with what Rogan said, he was out and the referee had to stop it.

That's Tyson lost two in a row, no wonder he's feeling bad. He's always been a humble and respectful fighter, he deserves the benefit of the doubt regardign his reaction.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> i think the old Gomi is back. One hell of a right hook.


I sure hope so, I'm definitely looking forward to his next fight and seeing him keep on fighting this way.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Who messed up the threads?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Walker said:


> Couple of times- yeah completely agree. The last one was right after he said "gotta work fellas" and Jake hits the body twice and then drops an elbow and then Herb stands them up. It didn't matter in the fight at the end but that was "work". :dunno:


Yes, i know that herb usually gets them up faster than any referee, but today he just didn´t gave Jake any time to work. 
He was not as good as he usually his, i wonder why...

p.s. Wtf, where are all Walker´s posts?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SJ said:


> Who messed up the threads?


I thought I was losing my mind. I saw a post about Howards eye in the Gomi thread, went to move it and realized that everything was weird.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

http://i32.tinypic.com/1678t1s.gif


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

guy incognito said:


> http://i32.tinypic.com/1678t1s.gif


thanks for that! Wicked KO, found it funny also.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

SJ said:


> Who messed up the threads?


Yeah, my thread about refereeing on free cards got deleted. I guess some drunken mod tried to merge it with the Howard/Ellenberger thread and made a big whoopsie :confused02:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Yeah dunno what the fukk happened with some of my posts??? :dunno:


Either the Zombies or Gremlins are loose.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

:thumb02:


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

That was a sick ass punch, especially from a LW.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

The Fireball Kid is back! So happy he won. Should have put some credits on him. Oh well, I had some real $$ on him, but not enough in hindsight


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Should have went with my gut instinct, but figured Griffin would push the pace ala Frankie Edgar style out pointing him and eventually tiring him out. 

Takanori has heavy hands. He knocked out Jens Pulver in his hey day. 

Guess it's about time Japanese MMA fighters start representing and winning in the UFC.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Man, crazy fight! 

It hurt me to see Tyson Griffin go down like that. I'm a big Griffin fan, so that stunk a little bit.

But damn son! What in the world are you doing getting into exchanges like that with Gomi? Have you watched the guy's tapes? That's Gomi's bread and butter. 

Gomi is my all time favorite fighter from Pride and will always be a favorite of mine, so it was nice to see him rack up a win in the UFC. That being said, he didn't really get enough time to show whether he learned much from the Kenflo fight. I'll be looking forward to both guys' next fight.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

could have sworn I had credits on Gomi winning? the vbookie seems to have vanished for that.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

*Damn, son!*


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

*Takanori Gomi *contains spoilers**

Many people counted "The Fireball Kid" out. Fans, journalists, analysts believed Tyson Griffin would be too much for him to handle. Gomi clearly didn't believe that.

He knocked Tyson Griffin out. A vicious punch landed and Tyson fell face first onto the canvas and he couldn't adequately defend himself as Gomi pounced. 

However, is Takanori Gomi back? Is he suddenly a force in the UFC's 155lb division? He destroyed a very solid fighter. Although Griffin was slightly wreckless and had little defence, Gomi showed once again that he has amazing power in his hands and a very dangerous opponent for any lightweight. He knocked out a guy who had never been finished.

But does the win answer any questions regarding Gomi's relevancy? It showed he can compete in the UFC but Kenny Florian dominated their fight with the use of his boxing skills and he eventually choked him out. Florian was a contrast to Griffin who charged in and wanted a brawl. Gomi would win that type of fight more often than not. i doubt many other fighters will fight that way against him and that is why I question his future.

He is a very gifted fighter but excluding tonight, he has had a very tough time lately. Gomi has lost fights recently to Florian, Golyaev and Kitaoka.

Knocking out Griffin is not an indication that he is back to being the best Lightweight in the world. He should not be rushed into jumping right back into a fight with the elite. 

I believe he should fight Joe Stevenson next. They were scheduled to fight tonight but Joe Daddy had to pull out. Stevenson would not be as wreckless as Tyson and has good grappling skills which could trouble Gomi. If "The Fireball Kid" was victorious/impressive, he truly would be a force.

What are your opinions? Is Gomi back? Or was he fortunate Griffin played into his strategy?


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Need to see more to make a judgment. He definitely looked swifter.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Never thought id stop being a fan off Tyson Griffin*

Not because he lost or anything but with the whole complaining about the stoppage bs. Also Gomi went there to hug the guy twice even somewhat followed him the first time yet Tyson didnt want none of it. The dude won fair and square dont be a punk about it.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

AWESOME


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Agreed. I was very disappointed in Griffin's attitude. Though I can imagine it's hard to lose, there have been plenty who have shown grace in doing so. I was disappointed as a fan to see him behave with such blatant self importance. Even after Gomi tried to encourage him.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Awesome performance from Gomi. No-one's ever done that to Tyson Griffin. I think we could see the real Gomi in the UFC from now on. He didn't perform well at all against Florian, but that's not too much to worry about, Florian's been wrecking the division. Looking forward to seeing how Gomi goes from here.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

I think what will be the most indicative of Gomi's standings in his division is how people handle him who have proper game planning. Tyson went out there and was going pit-for-pat with Gomi. Not even Florian was doing that. And now that Gomi's shown his weapon inside of the UFC, you can bet his next opponents are going to be looking to take the fight to the ground or employ a more evasive type of striking style, like Florian did.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Gyser said:


> could have sworn I had credits on Gomi winning? the vbookie seems to have vanished for that.


That vbookie was settled after the fight, I did them all while the show was still on :thumbsup:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Soti/Gomi needs to happen.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Servatose said:


> I think what will be the most indicative of Gomi's standings in his division is how people handle him who have proper game planning. Tyson went out there and was going pit-for-pat with Gomi. Not even Florian was doing that. And now that Gomi's shown his weapon inside of the UFC, you can bet his next opponents are going to be looking to take the fight to the ground or employ a more evasive type of striking style, like Florian did.



I think you're going to have to give Gomi a pass on the Florian fight. 

Giving Gomi the no. 2 lightweight in the world in a new org, new country, in a cage = confusion.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Griffin didn't have the best gameplan. It seems that lately he's been going for the KO and hasn't really been utilizing any takedowns. Going shot for shot with Gomi is not the best gameplan. Sucks to see Tyson get KO'd like that because I like really like him as a fighter but at the same time it's great to see Gomi bounce back and show everyone he is still here.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Daaamn that was a nice KO! I don't know why Tyson chose to stand with him, but the KO came damn quick anyways.

I reeeally like Gomi vs Soti. That's a great fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Gomi 4.0 Version is unbeatable :thumb02:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Gomi Got Play Of The Day On Sports Tonight Aus


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I would like to give him a big fat HUG now


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

wow, i had a feeling this would happen, big mistake by griffin. short arms, bad standup, quick tko.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## NoSlickRemarks (Feb 6, 2010)

Man, Im disappointed in how that fight went.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

holy right﻿ hook , Batman. That midget fell like a sack of shit.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I actually had high hopes for Tyson Griffin. Eventually, he has/had the type of ability to earn a title shot. 

With this last fight however, his reputation went down a notch.

I hope he has a word or two of congratulations to Gomi in the near future; barring that, perhaps an apology to the fans for acting like a scrub.


----------

